# Old Service



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

thats natural selection.


----------



## bwhite824 (Oct 7, 2011)

I meant to post a pic with this too...as soon as figure out how to resize it ill throw it up here.


----------



## bwhite824 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Heres the picture*

Alright got the picture shrunk down so I could upload it!


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

When I was a small child my father had the panel replaced and a few new circuits added. I watched every move and was fascinated when the electrician used the old two wires to pull 4 wires from the house to the detached garage. He was there for about 4 days. Each day as soon as he left I would open the fuse box, remove the inner cover, and study everything he had done. That week I learned about wire size and appropriate fuses, the importance of a safety ground and how a 3 way switch worked. That year for the science fair I displayed a board with 3 and 4 way switches using knife switches so people could see what was happening. (Battery powered) I borrowed a book from the library and let my dad think that was where I learned it. 
I lived

Frank


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

fdew said:


> When I was a small child my father had the panel replaced and a few new circuits added. I watched every move and was fascinated when the electrician used the old two wires to pull 4 wires from the house to the detached garage. He was there for about 4 days. Each day as soon as he left I would open the fuse box, remove the inner cover, and study everything he had done. That week I learned about wire size and appropriate fuses, the importance of a safety ground and how a 3 way switch worked. That year for the science fair I displayed a board with 3 and 4 way switches using knife switches so people could see what was happening. (Battery powered) I borrowed a book from the library and let my dad think that was where I learned it. I lived Frank


I just shed a tear bro


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

fdew said:


> When I was a small child my father had the panel replaced and a few new circuits added. I watched every move and was fascinated when the electrician used the old two wires to pull 4 wires from the house to the detached garage. He was there for about 4 days. Each day as soon as he left I would open the fuse box, remove the inner cover, and study everything he had done. That week I learned about wire size and appropriate fuses, the importance of a safety ground and how a 3 way switch worked. That year for the science fair I displayed a board with 3 and 4 way switches using knife switches so people could see what was happening. (Battery powered) I borrowed a book from the library and let my dad think that was where I learned it.
> I lived
> 
> Frank


 Did you become an electrician?
In the mid-50's, our old family home was rewired from a 30 amp,120 volt, two wire service that was installed in the mid-20's.
The electrical contractor installed two Federal Noarc 60 amp fuse boxes and outside meters. Also a separate meter for the lower flat electric water heater. Also a three wire service drop.
I would open the panel door and study the wiring scheme. There was one circuit that had a green wire for the hot.


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

retiredsparktech said:


> Did you become an electrician?


No, You guys work to hard (Grin) I worked for Simplex and then a local competitor for 10 years so I worked with electricians. I am on this forum because I collect old outlets fixtures and switches. I display some of them at local engine shows connected to a antique Kohler Light Plant.


----------



## GoldStarElectrical (Oct 1, 2013)

TOOL_5150 said:


> thats natural selection.


Haha. Darwinism in action!


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

bwhite824 said:


> Just demoed this old service and installed a new one. These boxes were unlocked and easily accessible at small child height for anyone to play with...


I'm interested in seeing the new service you installed and the particulars.
I take it's residential, how many units?
It looks like a real old building.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

Nice switch !
Is it code compliant ?
Was it ever code compliant ?


----------

